
"Everyone Will Be Profitable Except Facebook" - ivankirigin
http://web2.sys-con.com/node/964895
======
ivankirigin
And then there are things like this: "MySpace: Yes, Facebook Kills Our
Traffic, But At Least We Make Money!"
[http://www.businessinsider.com/2009/1/myspace-yes-
facebook-k...](http://www.businessinsider.com/2009/1/myspace-yes-facebook-
kills-our-traffic-but-at-least-we-make-money-nws)

There should be some browser plugin so that when you're reading an article
with data from a particularly clumsy analyst or journalist, errors like this
are highlighted.

